# Trinity Pack Goats 2018



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

5 does have kidded so far and have given us 4 sets of triplets and a set of huge twins outta a first freshener


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Always fun to see all your kids!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

How pretty!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks guys!  Got some more pictures coming soon. Just trying to find a pause in the action


----------



## Benjamin. (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi Dave. what breed and do you have Boys available? Thank you. Ben.


----------

